# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Anxiety-some days worse than others :( can anyone please relate?

## Leanne

Hello all. I am going to my GP next monday (feels like soo long away...) to get help for my anxiety but i need some help now  ::(: 
I have had really bad anxiety since a rehabilitating panic attack around the start of October.
Last week my anxiety got a lot better. It was always there in the back of my mind but it was a lot more tolerable, and i was able to do things that i enjoyed and felt a lot more happier.
The last few days have been awful. The constant nervousness, the racing heart, the racing thoughts, feeling on edge 24/7.

I am not on meds right now i might be after seeing my doctor, but is THIS NORMAL  ::s:   ::s:  ..can anxiety get better for a little while, then come back?? Can it often come and go???

please please help...=[

----------


## Leanne



----------


## Scarlet

Have you talked to your doctor?

----------


## BlueThePuppy

What is your diet like? Anxiety can be nothing more than an inbalance of your body due to lack of B vitamins, or sugar that stimulates your adrenals to put out more cortisol which is what creates lots of anxiety.

What were you doing when you didn't have "anxiety"? Did you eat better? What else were you doing?

Unfortunaely with today's diets of processed foods and toxic foods, aniety is all too common.

----------


## SmileyFace

> What is your diet like? Anxiety can be nothing more than an inbalance of your body due to lack of B vitamins, or sugar that stimulates your adrenals to put out more cortisol which is what creates lots of anxiety.
> 
> What were you doing when you didn't have "anxiety"? Did you eat better? What else were you doing?
> 
> Unfortunaely with today's diets of processed foods and toxic foods, aniety is all too common.



Couldn't agree more.

I stay away from foods with high sodium content... for some reason it puts me in a weird, anxious mood. Caffeine makes my anxiety explode. If I consume enough sugar, my anxiety goes bonkers as well.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, it can go and then come back. As for whether it will come back again if it goes away after this episode...everyone is different. If it keeps recurring then you may want to start thinking about whether there's anything that may be triggering it.

----------


## stilljustthatgirl

Hey hon, yes, it is normal for anxiety to leave and then come back, it happens to me all the time. I will be completely ok for an entire week, and then all of a sudden at school I might start getting nervous and shaky and have anxiety again. Don't be discouraged when this happens or become afraid of it. It is normal  ::):

----------


## microninja74

yes it can come and go mine went away for like 2 weeks and came back extremely bad it just happened out of no where, in the middle of a deep sleep at that it was horrible. i didnt have a nightmare or anything i just woke up in a panic for no reason and that made it even more scary. i have been trying everything to cope with my anxiety because i do have alot of heart problems and im only 20 so the anxiety of course make my heart race and feel like i cant breath it horrible exspecially with my heart problems my heart already races as it is and it just makes it worse so please do tell me how do you cope with ur anxiety

----------


## Chloe

i get like that sometimes after having a really really bad panic attack, its normal for me to feel bad for a few days afterwards but i dont know if it is normal on a generalized term but its normal for me so thats one other person who your similar to at least, hope your trip to the doctors is worthwhile though, message me if you want to talk to  ::):

----------


## Koalafan

Sadly it is perfectly normal for anxiety to go away for a bit and then come roaring back  ::(: . I have some days (rare) when my anxiety levels are rather low and I feel like I've been making some sort of progress. Other days however the anxiety is so debilitating that everything little thing causes me to have a full blown panic attack and freak out over incredibly inane details. I worry about the silliest things but for some reason I can't relax and realize it's silly...instead my anxiety just keeps getting the best of me =/. Its exhausting when you're constantly in a state or worry and panic and can't relax  ::(:

----------

